
Ask HN: What are some apps/tools/methods you use to memorise things? - archibaldJ
I&#x27;ve been looking into tools like Anki[1] which uses the notions of &quot;active recall testing&quot; and &quot;spaced repetition&quot; in the form of flash cards to help one with memorisation as well as reading up on R&amp;D stuff like MIT&#x27;s NeverMind[2] which implements memory palace[3] in AR.<p>As much as I value the ability to forget greater than the ability to remember, in the recent years I have come to recognise the importance of memorising things, espeically in fields like biochemistry where there are just so many things to remember, or when you try to sharpen up your second&#x2F;third language, etc.<p>What are some apps&#x2F;tools&#x2F;methods you use when you are forced to memorise things?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.ankiweb.net&#x2F;<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.media.mit.edu&#x2F;projects&#x2F;nevermind&#x2F;overview&#x2F;<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Method_of_loci
======
jussehoo
I draw comics/pictures where I combine things that I need to remember. And you
don't need to be an artist to do it, because no one else need to see them.

